
The Mac’s future is on a collision course with the iPad - jerodsanto
https://www.macworld.com/article/3563739/the-macs-future-is-on-a-collision-course-with-the-ipad.html
======
Finnucane
The real question is whether the Mac becomes a completely close walled garden
like ios. Apple certainly seems to be moving in that direction. I mean, I use
an iphone and an iPad, but I wouldn't rely on them for everything,because
there's no way I could work being locked in like that.

